
Ask HN: Efficient search technologies for private networks? - JoshCalbet
From your experience. Can you mention efficient technologies to make information (pdfs, html content, images, wiki docs) easily searchable in a private environment? Can you mention open source technologies with this focus? Especially when hyperlinks can&#x27;t always be an option to grade the relevance of the available information
======
znpy
you might want to take a look at elasticsearch (free/open) or IDOL from HPE
(formerly DRE by Autonomy).

